# Catskills of NY pics from 2/14/07



## Zippy (Oct 20, 2006)

Here are a couple of my truck cleaning out my place and my parents......we ended up with about 2.5 feet.



















I ended up having to keep our vol FD lots open since the town's 3/4 ton had to limp to the shop just as the storm was gearing up. My truck is an '87 GMC 1 ton with a 9' fisher on it. Those 2 mailboxes in front of my house were the only casualties from the day....had to send the wife to town yesterday for some new ones. I did it right though....just cleaned the boxes off and left the post there 

Kevin


----------



## Dstosh (Dec 30, 2003)

Looks good. Quite a bit of snow there.


----------



## lawncare18 (Nov 30, 2005)

anywhere near delhi???


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Nice truck man!


----------



## skylands (Jan 1, 2007)

*More of the Catskills*

Stamford got slammed


----------



## skylands (Jan 1, 2007)

Lots of fun


----------



## Zippy (Oct 20, 2006)

I am just over the hill in Bovina Center. 

Kevin


----------



## skylands (Jan 1, 2007)

OK I'm happy now. How soon is summer coming?


----------

